# Hmmm, I think I finally found the best solar generator deal...



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I am a total novice so can you guys please weigh in on whether or not these are incredible prices? I've poked around for quite awhile at solar power but the price you had to pay per unit of power always made me say 'Get the F*** outta here!!' I actually just found a company/website that has me saying 'Damn I might actually buy this!!' Thoughts?

http://totalsolar.us/downloads/SOLAR_SYSTEMS_2.pdf

One comment, yes I realize these are ONLY AGM batteries and not Lithiums. But I kind of see AGMs as a bad and good thing, if and when a battery fails and needs replacing the replacement fee is so much lighter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep shopping. You'll find buying the components separately will be cheaper.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Keep shopping. You'll find buying the components separately will be cheaper.


Ok thanks i'll try to over research all the pieces of their system! In general can you always connect any solar panel you want to a system? My thinking is that what if I were to buy a full set up and then 3 yrs later there was a break thru on panels and then all the sudden 40% efficiency is the new standard.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

careful.... makesure yoy are using 12vdc with 12 vdc controllers 24 for 24 etc


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What Slippy said!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I tell you what, there's a real market for a reputable company that makes turn-key systems that doesn't sell Chinese junk and prices reasonably.

If somebody were looking to start a business, that would be a HUGE opportunity.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> careful.... makesure yoy are using 12vdc with 12 vdc controllers 24 for 24 etc


Oh ok, so do all panels, charge controllers, and batteries have a certain VDC rating that all have to match up? I was aware that batteries have a DC rating along with charge controllers, but I didn't know that the panels had a VDC rating also

EDIT...I've found 2 panel parameters that might be what you are talking about;

Peak power output voltage: 19V
Open-circuit voltage: 24V

So is open circuit voltage what I want to look at, and make sure it matches the charge controller and battery voltage?

EDIT AGAIN...nevermind i'm finding good information searching thru different threads in here


----------

